# hcg ? again



## sscar (Apr 17, 2011)

Ok they sell it in amps,I  can open the amp draw all the hcg out and put it in a sterile vial? do you have to put this sterile vial in the fridge? seems like most use around 250iu every 4 days? thanks


----------



## Himik (Apr 17, 2011)

You should if you can, if you dont have access to the fridge (lol) put it in the dark place away from he sun, closet for example.


----------



## sscar (Apr 17, 2011)

is this what most do as far as the amps go. what other method is used to store the unused hcg from an opened amp


----------



## purchaseprotein (Apr 18, 2011)

HCG needs to be in fridge once constituted.
I traditionally use 500ius a week while on cycle. 
What are you using it for? post or during?


----------



## sscar (Apr 18, 2011)

during if needed


----------



## SuperLifter (Apr 28, 2011)

Crack the AMP, squirt 1ml of bac water solution into the amp. draw it out, squirt it in a sterile vial. Suck out 1ML of air from the vial when your done. Then store it in your fridge. It needs to be cold. Leaving it in the shade at room temperature will kill it.


----------



## brundel (Apr 28, 2011)

Some people dont have sterile vials on hand. 
A 3ml syringe will work just fine.

For 5000iu amp:
SHoot 2ml Bac water into the amp.
Draw the solution out into the syringe.
Shoot the HGC into another syringe for use as needed. I shoot it through the hole where the needle tip attaches. Or for slin pins Backfill them.
Store the syringe with the remainder if the HCG in the fridge. It must be refrigerated.


----------



## brundel (Apr 28, 2011)

^^^^for this^^^^ .4ml=1000iu


----------



## Himik (Apr 28, 2011)

brundel said:


> Some people dont have sterile vials on hand.
> A 3ml syringe will work just fine.
> 
> For 5000iu amp:
> ...



Good advice. BTW if you dont have sterile vials researchsupply has everything that you need.


----------



## brundel (Apr 28, 2011)

By the way.
I have heard of the HCG leaking out of the syringe in the fridge if not placed upright.


----------

